# Lower right ab pain during af



## suedulux

Hello
Did a quick search but couldn't find anything similar. I have just finished my 3rd iui (using ivf protocol). am on day 5 of af.  this time I had progesterone pessaries after basting. Stopped pessaries day after af. and I am having bad pains (not stabbing) lower front right abdom. They come and go in waves. My af has been heavier than normal.  been taking buscopan and co-proxamol in small doses. is this something to be concerned about or is it likely to be a result of all of the hormones in my system?
tia
suedulux


----------



## Ruth

Definately a hormonal pain due to the higher levels in your body with the meds you have been on. Should sort itself out by the end of the af.

Ruth


----------

